# Oh no you didn't...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The Sony hackers just opened a can of whoopass on themselves!!! It's all fun and games til someone starts saying "Remember the 11th of September 2001". They are actually threatening September 11th type attacks if anyone goes to see this dang movie! The movie is supposed to Premier in NYC on Thursday...I think. 
Sony Hackers Threaten 9/11 Attack on Movie Theaters That Screen ?The Interview? | Variety

Who actually believes N. Korea is behind all this?! I think it may be Paramount...hehe


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I bet it is NK. this type of threat is not the MO of hackers like anon. This is a terrorist threat. So I say NK or terrorists.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well Mish, I probably won't see this movie just because it's not my taste, but I will not be threatened by anyone. I don't like to be told by some horses heinie they are going to kill me over a movie. How stupid is that? They better be careful about threatening the theaters in the U.S. there have been known to be crazed gunman there. They better find a better locale with more sheeple.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Glad to see you back btw.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

These little pissants threaten us all the time. Kinda like the barking chihuahua next door. Im going to go see it, and the american sniper too.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

+1 on the American Sniper


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

They cancelled the NYC premier


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sargedog said:


> Well Mish, I probably won't see this movie just because it's not my taste, but I will not be threatened by anyone. I don't like to be told by some horses heinie they are going to kill me over a movie. How stupid is that? They better be careful about threatening the theaters in the U.S. there have been known to be crazed gunman there. They better find a better locale with more sheeple.


I do love me some Seth and James Franco but I had never heard of this movie before all this. I wouldn't go to see it in the theater either way. =)
Well, I hope it's all a sick bluff!!! It would be horrible for something to happen over the holidays.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If they canceled it than the terrorists already won...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> They cancelled the NYC premier


AHhhhhh!!! Thanks for the correction. =)

American Sniper is a movie I want to see.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> They cancelled the NYC premier


In military speak, that is called a soft kill.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We are Americans, and covet our freedom of speech.
Sony, if you bow out and give up, you will feel our scorn.
If you stick your thumb in the eye of these bullies, I'll watch every piece of crap you make from now until my last breath.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just hold the opening in Texas and give everyone who has a firearm free admission. If you bring a combat rifle you get free popcorn and a drink. Then let's see how quickly someone tries to start something.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not really the kind of movie I'd go see, not sure I'd even watch it once it makes it to regular tv. Sorta wild that Sony is being scared into not showing it.
By the way welcome back Mish, I was so enjoying reading the protest post about allowing you back, I woke up looking forward to reading what transpired after I went to bed, but **POOF** everything was gone. Was it a dream? I do remember this:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Not really the kind of movie I'd go see, not sure I'd even watch it once it makes it to regular tv. Sorta wild that Sony is being scared into not showing it.
> By the way welcome back Mish, I was so enjoying reading the protest post about allowing you back, I woke up looking forward to reading what transpired after I went to bed, but **POOF** everything was gone. Was it a dream? I do remember this:
> View attachment 8909


Thank you, glad to be back!!! It was more like a nightmare last night. I don't want to dwell on what happened. It is a new day, let's smile and move forward. What do you say?! =)
And yes, I do remember seeing that picture. I might have to bring back my butterfly girl after the holidays. She is one of my favorite avatars. hehe


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> If they canceled it than the terrorists already won...


When did we as americans give into terrorists demands. They say not to show the movie. Now comes cinemark that says they all theaters of theirs across the country will not be showing this movie.

This movie will no longer be released...........I am personally sickened by this. Sad to see my strong country turning to wimps who take orders from a damn communist leader. Kim says dont make movie mocking me and we say, no problem......F that!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The movie is already made if it was going to be released tomorrow. I was waiting for them to give into demands. But you see hollow threats are North Korea's normal. So it doesn't make too much sense.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rucusworks said:


> When did we as americans give into terrorists demands. They say not to show the movie. Now comes cinemark that says they all theaters of theirs across the country will not be showing this movie.
> 
> This movie will no longer be released...........I am personally sickened by this. Sad to see my strong country turning to wimps who take orders from a damn communist leader. Kim says dont make movie mocking me and we say, no problem......F that!


This is easy to say but...
Would you like to be the owner of the movie theater that gets blown up and kills a hundred people. How would you feel after that? Proud that you stuck to your guns? I doubt it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We already made Team America where the little pube's dad was decimated.
Matt and Trey would be all over this free advertising extravaganza.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> This is easy to say but...
> Would you like to be the owner of the movie theater that gets blown up and kills a hundred people. How would you feel after that? Proud that you stuck to your guns? I doubt it.


The establishment owner didn't kill the people.
Let's not misplace blame.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Absence of spine or balls seems to be the norm lately.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The establishment owner didn't kill the people.
> Let's not misplace blame.


I'm not blaming the owner. I'm saying that there would be a feeling of guilt/remorse involved if anything happened.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While this type of movie is not my cup of tea, I will go see it just to say $crew you to the hackers and their demands. Maybe I'll even see it twice.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When is the last time the U.S. waved a white flag? It's going to happen pretty soon at the rate we are going.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm not blaming the owner. I'm saying that there would be a feeling of guilt/remorse involved if anything happened.


The possibility of such a feeling from idle threats is not sufficient to shutdown free speech.
If we want to shut these hackers down, we strip them of their assumed power. We ignore them and continue, all the while waving a big middle finger.


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The establishment owner didn't kill the people.
> Let's not misplace blame.


We call in the damn national guard to ensure people don't get hurt while using their right to free speach in ferguson MO.

Call the damn national guard to every theater that wishes to show the movie. Then stick the middle finger up at North Korea.

Its our job to protect the constitiution for all Americans, even if it is just protecting some yahoos who make a silly stupid movie. Many have died to give them that right.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I can see it now 1000 North Korean Hackers on their Pristine 486s computers with floppy disks hacking the Japans mighty Sony technical database... oh wait do they have a 1000 people that are that educated???? I think threat is coming from some where else IMHO!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> The Sony hackers just opened a can of whoopass on themselves!!! It's all fun and games til someone starts saying "Remember the 11th of September 2001". They are actually threatening September 11th type attacks if anyone goes to see this dang movie! The movie is supposed to Premier in NYC on Thursday...I think.
> Sony Hackers Threaten 9/11 Attack on Movie Theaters That Screen ?The Interview? | Variety
> 
> Who actually believes N. Korea is behind all this?! I think it may be Paramount...hehe


All good Americans will now go see this movie just to poo poo the north Koreans making Sony billions wow working as intended.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> I can see it now 1000 North Korean Hackers on their Pristine 486s computers with floppy disks hacking the Japans mighty Sony technical database... oh wait do they have a 1000 people that are that educated???? I think threat is coming from some where else IMHO!


If you doubt the hacking / technical power of NK to carry out such an attack you have made a very serious and common error, underestimating the enemy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am so afraid of Beautiful Leader, He scares me. He will have Dennis Rodman take over the world.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I didn't know they had the internet in North Korea?

Its actually limited to government connections, or so I'm told. You're not even allowed a DVD player.


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

PrepperLite said:


> If you doubt the hacking / technical power of NK to carry out such an attack you have made a very serious and common error, underestimating the enemy.


yup keep thinking that!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So we are suppose to go cower in the corner in fear because they hacked Sony. Kiss my.... . Learn from this if it is on a computer someone can take it no madder who you are.
Now FBI and NSA make yourself useful find the hackers and kill them.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Propaganda to distract the people from realizing they are starving to death. I'm sure the North Korean generals, political hacks that they are have in the back of their minds what M1 Abrams and Apache gunships will do to antiquated soviet style T54 and T62 tanks. I also think that they know their massed artillery will get one or two salvos off before MLRS counter battery fire comes back at them.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sony is delaying the release because the 3 largest movie theater chains won't run it because they are concerned about attacks at the theaters. 

Personally I suspect this will cause the US and Japan to turn up the heat on N. Korea. Anybody up for a forced change of government in N. Korea?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love their little videos. Were they asleep during gulf war 1 when command and control of Iraq was annihilated in one night? Remember the Highway of death?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

North Korea threatens to nuke Japan and South Korea twice a week, what's new?

Next thing you know they will decide to normalize relations with North Korea!?!?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We must strike back!.how about turning NK's power and internet(I know the ip address was traced thru china) off for a week or two?.cant we cause the nukes they have to self destruct?.
Hmmm,I guess they have inferior nuclear weaponry,too bad they melted the whole country!.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

James m said:


> When is the last time the U.S. waved a white flag? It's going to happen pretty soon at the rate we are going.


A group of hackers just made completed a terrorist act in the US a cyber attack made demands and we just say ok we wont show the movie sounds like a white flag to me now every country with a laptop will do the same thing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Texas is the place to go right now 

Refusing to let terrorist hackers win, Texas theater will give out free toy guns and screen ?Team America? - The Washington Post

I wonder if they know that this film makes fun of America and calls it World Police?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The film it's self is a worth production . Lot like many they make now I would normally never watch it. Being an American means putting up with trash like that film.
It is the price we pay to try and hang on to our freedoms.
Sony gets what Sony deserves for not protecting their systems better. However I still say put out a bounty on the hackers , FBI ,NSA track them down and kill them then announce next up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Texas is the place to go right now
> 
> Refusing to let terrorist hackers win, Texas theater will give out free toy guns and screen ?Team America? - The Washington Post
> 
> I wonder if they know that this film makes fun of America and calls it World Police?


Sadly, Paramount Pictures pulled this screening too.
It wasn't the fault of the theater. They fulling intended to shows Team American, but the studio told them no.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Sadly, Paramount Pictures pulled this screening too.
> It wasn't the fault of the theater. They fulling intended to shows Team American, but the studio told them no.


I think US is backing down because maybe they feel that they are not able to sufficiently protect their grid from any future/potential attacks.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The only posts I can find that agree with the cowardly theater owners are those wimps who say "Well what if something happened?". As if there are hordes of north korean agents in the US just waiting to attack. Of course it's a shame that Japanese Sony folded like a wet gingerbread house, but that's their problem.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I think US is backing down because maybe they feel that they are not able to sufficiently protect their grid from any future/potential attacks.


Some things should be stood for, whether you can fend off attack or not.
Freedom to express yourself is one of them.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Some things should be stood for, whether you can fend off attack or not.
> Freedom to express yourself is one of them.


It's easier to stand moral ground when you can defend it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> It's easier to stand moral ground when you can defend it.


Freedom has never come easy.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Freedom has never come easy.


Do you think we are still free?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> Do you think we are still free?


You're straying from the topic a bit...
All men are free until they allow another to enslave them.
If you feel enslaved, free yourself.

No one with any authority demanded that this movie not be shown.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Diver said:


> Do you think we are still free?


NO....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I just hope American Sniper is as good of a flick as it looks like from the trailers...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The movie was already made, how long till either it leaks, or Sony realizes how many millions it took to make in the first place....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TG said:


> I think US is backing down because maybe they feel that they are not able to sufficiently protect their grid from any future/potential attacks.


Totally incorrect. We have people like Inor looking out for our vital services. I trust folks like him to ward off evil. Americans are a strong lot...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Man, what happened to Inor?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Man, what happened to Inor?


That is a most excellent question my friend...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I didnt want to see the movie but until Sony pictures releases this one I will refuse to pay to watch any Sony movie...


----------

